# "" -4

## Svetlana789

! , ,      -4      . .   ?

----------

, 1,3,6,7 .

----------


## Svetlana789

!

----------


## IP-

,       4-  1  2013?,    +  85.20 -              0.2%(    0.2%  2.9%   071\01\00)
.

----------


## IP-

http://www.fss.kirov.ru/new15032013.htm http://www.fss16.ru/index.php?name=N...rticle&sid=267
  161  . ?

----------


## IP-

1  2013!         161    .

----------


## Fatinia

,     ()    -4               (     ). !

----------


## IP-

> 1  2013!         161    .


     .  ,      161   121      1  2013,     4.3.   2   121.   .

----------


## vika-s

, -,   1,  16 1,2,3  -          (   04.12.13   -      2  3-) -       10  11

----------



----------


## vika-s

- ?

----------

?

----------


## vika-s

(    ?)

----------

7.14.   16            ,     ,       ;

     .

----------


## vika-s

,    16 ( )    **  3  -     :   04.12.13  (  3 )     04.12.13 (  2 ).     .   . 7.14

----------


## (*_*)

3  ,      -  4 .  -  ,   ., ..       .       6 ?   .     ,

----------

!          ,         2013.,    2014.  ?
   .

----------

,      -4   -   1.
,  :
_ ((xml.)=0)  ((xml.)<>0)  
{E:\1CV77\1SBBDB\EXTFORMS\RP14Q1.GRP\FSS4_1402.ERT(3547)}:      ()
      ._

----------

-4   11.02.20014 94        4,5 ? :Smilie:

----------

> -4   11.02.20014 94        4,5 ?

----------

